# One for the UK members probably, Wickes 1500w Router



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

We've had a little hiccup financially which has put a bit of a spanner in the works regarding getting my planned router which was going to be the Bosch POF 1200 AE. Now, I can still get that one but for various reasons it will take somewhat longer than hoped. An alternative option is to get the Wickes 1500w router which, at least on paper anyway, is a better router with a bigger motor, micro depth adjustment and able to take 1/2" bits etc.

I'm aware that there maybe aren't that many UK members here but thought is was worth an ask anyway just in case any of the UK members have any experience of this router? The reviews I've seen online seem to be okay and the other advantage is that I can get my grubby little mits on it a lot quicker.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

buy cheap now, regret it at your leisure.
I dont have personal experience of that one, but just how much longer will it take to get the one you want?
If youre talking only days or a couple weeks, wait.


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> buy cheap now, regret it at your leisure.
> I dont have personal experience of that one, but just how much longer will it take to get the one you want?
> If youre talking only days or a couple weeks, wait.


I have bitter experience of the whole buy cheap, buy twice thing but then I'm also aware that a lot of brand names come out of the same factories as cheaper own brands and you end up paying a premium for the sticker on the side. I guess there's also an element of future proofing with the cheaper model that appeals to me in that it will take 1/2" bits and has the micro adjustment that the more expensive one doesn't. It's all swings and roundabouts really. Waiting for the other one could be longer than I would like and I want it all now damn it!! > :grin:


----------



## etaf (Jan 10, 2019)

maybe try calling ffx
they offer next day delivery if in stock
https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product/Bosch-Green-Pof-1200-Ae-3165140451659-230V-1200W-Router
Same price as the Amazon link

i dont have either router - I use a Dewalt 625 model
I wonder though who makes the Wickes tools

What was your reason for wanting the Bosch model - what cutters do you already have or plan to get

1/2" & micoadjustment , maybe features you want in future - depends on the cutters you are going to invest in and prices


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Another big consideration is service after the sale. It would be good to see who actually makes and services the Wicks before pulling the trigger. Bosch is a known reliable brand, Wicks.....who knows. Won't be any good if you have issues and can't get a resolve and if funds are as tight as it seems you could be throwing your money away. Reviews are great but keep one thing in mind, who are the people making the reviews? And if they are Amazon reviews look for ones outside of Amazon as Amazon has a really bad habit of putting all brand reviews in one bunch rather than for the actual object you're looking at. You may see a glowing review only to realize it's about a totally different product. Always check multiple sources and see if they agree at least somewhat. But in the end it's your decision, your money. Inpatients is a tough teacher.........


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

etaf said:


> What was your reason for wanting the Bosch model - what cutters do you already have or plan to get
> 
> 1/2" & micoadjustment , maybe features you want in future - depends on the cutters you are going to invest in and prices


Mainly the reputation of the brand but I do already have some 1/4" cutters for the trim router I have. I do wonder about what I might need in the future. At the moment, I'm not exactly going to be building houses, more like hanging hardware for wind chimes, maybe some boxes and signs, that sort of thing and, from what I've read, right now 1/4" would be fine. As for the micro adjustment, it's not something I've ever really used so far but then I haven't exactly made the most of the router I have so don't really know if it's something I'd need in the future.



sreilly said:


> Another big consideration is service after the sale. It would be good to see who actually makes and services the Wicks before pulling the trigger. Bosch is a known reliable brand, Wicks.....who knows. Won't be any good if you have issues and can't get a resolve and if funds are as tight as it seems you could be throwing your money away. Reviews are great but keep one thing in mind, who are the people making the reviews? And if they are Amazon reviews look for ones outside of Amazon as Amazon has a really bad habit of putting all brand reviews in one bunch rather than for the actual object you're looking at. You may see a glowing review only to realize it's about a totally different product. Always check multiple sources and see if they agree at least somewhat. But in the end it's your decision, your money. Inpatients is a tough teacher.........


All good points and I think I'm probably swinging back to the Bosch router and just having to wait a little longer for it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I'm not familiar with that router I do like it's features: soft start, variable speed, 55 mm plunge, solid base and a most valuable feature for serious routologists but not adopted by many makers, A MULTI-STEP depth adjustment turret. This is a feature that I had to add to my Makita routers.


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

Oh for fudgesicals sake, why am I so bad at making a decision!! :blink: I was in Wickes today so had another look at the display model and, well, everything seemed to work as it looked like it should. While I obviously couldn't turn it on the plunge was smooth (especially as this was a display model) and the depth lock was accessible while holding the depth and everything felt reasonably solid, especially for the price. Had they not had a Bosch router next to it, I would probably have just gone with the cheaper model there and then but the Bosch router just felt that much more refined and nicer in the hand if that makes sense?

Now, as this will most likely spend the majority of it's time hanging under my table the feel may not be much of an issue (I do have another smaller trim router with a plunge base if I need to do anything off the table) so, I guess the big difference is the fact that the Wickes router will take 1/2" bits. As I'm really not that experienced with routers I honestly don't know how big an advantage that is. I'm never exactly going to be building houses with this thing, more likely boxes, shelves, hanging and clanging hardware for wind chimes and that sort of thing. I just don't know what other things I'll find to do with it in the future.

I guess what I'm hoping someone can tell me is, what could I achieve in the future with 1/2" bits that I couldn't do with 1/4" bits?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Think about the shaft and how fast it turns. 1/2" of steel holding the cutter is going to be far stronger than a 1/4". The reason the trim routers have a 1/4" collet is because you should only be doing light work with it. On the other hand if you will be doing larger profiles, deeper cuts, then you'll certainly want a heftier bit shaft. There's nothing worse than a bit that breaks and flies off the table in who knows what direction. Want to do raised panel doors, lock drawer profiles. Actually the best thing to do is look at the router bits and their intended use and then think, do I want 1/4" (if you can get it for that bit) or 1/2" shaft attached to the cutter. Of course you can always buy another router when you realize you want/need to do heavier/larger cuts. Even then you'll come to realize that many cuts will be achieved with multiple passes to be safe. Just saying....


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

sreilly said:


> Think about the shaft and how fast it turns. 1/2" of steel holding the cutter is going to be far stronger than a 1/4". The reason the trim routers have a 1/4" collet is because you should only be doing light work with it. On the other hand if you will be doing larger profiles, deeper cuts, then you'll certainly want a heftier bit shaft. There's nothing worse than a bit that breaks and flies off the table in who knows what direction. Want to do raised panel doors, lock drawer profiles. Actually the best thing to do is look at the router bits and their intended use and then think, do I want 1/4" (if you can get it for that bit) or 1/2" shaft attached to the cutter. Of course you can always buy another router when you realize you want/need to do heavier/larger cuts. Even then you'll come to realize that many cuts will be achieved with multiple passes to be safe. Just saying....


I get the safety aspect and it's another good point to think about.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

You can get adaptors quite cheaply for certain routers , that will let you use 1/4" bits in a 1/2" router.
you CANT fit a 1/2" into a 1/4" router.

So the !/2" is actually two routers! (or more).

I have a makita 1/2" that has been in the table for 5 years now, and I have bits in 1/4", 8 mm, 3/8", and 1/2", all usable in the same router with the appropriate sleeve. 
I also have 3 x 1/4" routers, but they are set with certain bits for roundover or straight cutting and rarely get used.


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

Well what do you know...I actually made a damn decision :dance3::dance3:

I've gone for the Wickes router in the end. The bigger motor and 1/2" collet etc etc swung the balance in the end so here's hoping it doesn't bite me in the bum later on :wink:

Got a new shop vac at the same time which was an extra surprise so hopefully going to upgrade the dust extraction a touch.

I just want to say thanks for all the advice and tips, putting up with all the stupid questions and for staying patient as I fought my way to a decision!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that you have made the right choice and hope that you start to learn that whilst a router in a table is very useful, there is a wonderful world of hand held routing awaiting you, and this is the place to learn. Here are a few past projects.


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

That's some real nice work Harry. I do have another, smaller Black and Decker router which I plan to start using freehand (My other half already has some project lined up  ) and the new one is a bit of a beast so I might just work up to using it freehand in a little while :grin: I've got to get some jewellery made for our Etsy store first, but once I have a batch of that done it will be full steam on the table.


----------

